# Friday 13th Fan?



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

*A Nightmare On Elm Street Fan?*

If you are then this is a must have!
http://www.badtastebears.com/v5/store/gallery2.php?bid=1183&redir=/v5/store/gallery.php?

'Fred' the bear from Bad Taste Bears


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Mollins, my good man, Fred would be more associated with *A Nightmare on Elm Street* as opposed to *Friday the 13th.* Now, if one of those bears had a hockey mask on and a machete, I could see Raxl being all over it.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

there is one with a hockey mask and an axe called jason

and oops, i meant nightmare on elm street


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No prob. When Raxl finds out, like I said, he'll be all over it.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah but its been retired, you can only get it off of eBay


----------

